# Idaho Mayor Withdraws From Bloomberg's "coalition"



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Idaho Falls, Idaho, Mayor Jared Fuhriman has disassociated himself with New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg's "Mayors Against Illegal Guns" coalition.
Mayor Fuhriman joined the controversial coalition in October after being contacted by Bloomberg's office, but recently backed out due to pressure from constituents and his concerns over an "agenda" within the coalition that seems to seek to prevent anyone, even law-abiding citizens, from carrying a firearm.
In an interview with local station KDIK Channel 3, Fuhriman said, "I found there's probably a little more of an agenda coming from Mayor Bloomberg's office than I anticipated. So as I looked into it, I could see there was a conflict with the NRA and some of the beliefs we have here in Idaho."
Shortly after signing onto Bloomberg's coalition, Fuhriman and city council members began receiving calls and letters of complaint from concerned constituents. "There was just a real uprising. They interpreted it as it was taking guns away from people who use them to hunt. There were some people who were ready to string him up," said City Council president Ida Hardcastle.

A complete list of Mayors who have joined Bloomberg's anti-gun coalition may be found at http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=2533. If your Mayor is on this list, please contact him or her to voice your opposition and ask that he or she reconsider his or her position.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Still f'up that he joined in the first place! He only quit cause it was going to cost him his job. Same reason that the democrats went out of theyre way to not go after guns last election.


----------

